# I have a bunny who started pulling fur day before yesterday.



## TexasMari (May 31, 2009)

I don't think she is having a false pregnancy because I felt her tummy and it was tight and I think I felt movement.

She pulled fur friday and didn't pull any yesterday that I saw. She also isn't pulling fur today so far. I have a plastic shoebox in there full of hay and I started placing her fur into the box to give her a hint. Of course, she tipped all of it out. She really hasn't made a nest, and I saw her eating some of the hay. :rollseyes

I didn't know she was preggo, I just saw that she had been fighting with her buddy and then I saw a bunch ofher fur on thefloor of her hutch. They were getting along really well, actually I got them from a lady that said they were both dropped off together in her trailer park. I have them seperated now. 

How much longer is she going to take, it's driving me crazy. ullhair:

I've been waiting for baby buns since Fri afternoon.


----------



## clean teeth (May 31, 2009)

We've had 3 litters in all so far. Not many I know compared to the experienced breeders here :bow! Ours have been born on day 31, 33 and 34. The one born on day 34 was stillborn. My girls always get so excited one day 28. Its hard to convince them that no matter how excited *you* are, the kits will come when ready. 

We did have one false pregnancy. Scout pulled fur like crazy when we put her box in on day 28. Then she just left the box alone and started using it for a litter box. We took it out on day 34. No babies, just a bald bunny!

Good luck!

Our Holland Buck is a "smudge" too!


----------



## polly (May 31, 2009)

some can pull a few days early and some only pull right before they have. 
how long ago did you seperate them? if its only a couple of weeks then it most likely a phantom pregnancy.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 1, 2009)

Just to be safe, you have to be prepared... Keep the nestbox in there until she has been away from the buck for 35 days... 

Polly is right, if she was bred two weeks ago and she is pulling fur already, it's probably a phantom pregnancy. But you can not be sure, (some does just "prepare early!). Have patience and wait it out. (A tight tummy can be a lot of different things!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 2, 2009)

I've had one false and she pulled fur five days before she was due and then nothing for another two weeks before I pulled the box, she wasn't even using it as a litter box, she was just laying there. But I've also had one of mine pull fur a week before she was due and still delivered six beautiful kits on time. So my best guess would be to wait.


----------



## TexasMari (Jun 3, 2009)

I guess i was a false pregnancy. Or maybe she was just hot lol.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 3, 2009)

i still would suggest leaving the box an extra week, i've had a holland doe go over by 5 days before she kindled. I'm not really sure how long you've had them seperated. But i'm just overly careful after Skye had that litter on the wirek-and i couldn't feel babies when i removed the box, i had assumed she had reabsorbed


----------



## mischiwapos.cyra (Jun 3, 2009)

Some rabbits have false pregnancies and also some rabbits pull fur when they want to be bred. All does are different. Some start a week before they give birth some wait till later. I had a doe have a litter on monday afternoon; she didnt pull fur until she went into labour. Meanwhile, my other doe pulled fur about 8 days before she had hers. It all depends on the rabbit.. keep the nest box in there till day 36 in her pregnancy... if their are no babies yet, was just a false pregnancy so try re-breeding her  
good luck!


----------



## TexasMari (Jun 4, 2009)

I think she was just begging to be bred. I went ahead and bred her to an inexperienced buck, to kind of show him the ropes. lol


----------

